# A Catalogue of Willful Human Ignorance



## departuresong (Oct 28, 2009)

I found this posted on Coilhouse, one of my favorite blogs, and found it too powerful not to share.

Those sensitive to this kind of stuff may want to avoid looking at these pictures.

(blog post)


> A powerful series of photographs by Chris Jordan detailing the deaths of albatross chicks on Midway Atoll. Here, albatrosses canvas the pacific ocean looking for food for their chicks, instead harvesting various bits of detritus which they then poison and asphyxiate their offspring with.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The photos here are both beautiful and terrible, the stomachs of the deceased birds neatly confining jumbles of colorful trash in dessicated frames. It is a stark reminder of just how much power we have over our environment and how little we take responsibility for it.


If you want to take a look, the photographs can be found on Chris Jordan's site.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 28, 2009)

man. i don't even know what to say, but that's really... yeah. thanks for sharing that.


----------



## H-land (Oct 28, 2009)

Why do animals have so much trouble figuring out what's not good to eat?
Also, I mean, wow.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I saw a Ctrl button. And a hiking whistle, which ironically is supposed to save lives.

I've seen worse.


----------



## FireChao (Oct 28, 2009)

really moving - I think that you can get away with posting them though (it's not like it's gory or anything)


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Oct 28, 2009)

...and the plastic comes out just the way it was before. Scary how the stomach contents literally beecomes the 'remains' of the albatross chick - moreso than the bones. Even in one of the photographs, there's so little skeleton left.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 28, 2009)

That's... really eye-opening. :(

...He prayeth best who loveth best all things both great and small;
for the dear God who loveth us, he made and loveth all?


----------



## xkze (Oct 29, 2009)

we throw colorful little things on the ground, birds like to eat colorful little things. it's probably not a great habit for either of us.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 30, 2009)

...Damn.

I'm going to go pick up some litter now.


----------



## Minish (Nov 7, 2009)

...that was one of the most horrifying things I've ever seen.

:/


----------

